# I hate university



## angelicca (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi guys,I'm writing here because I really don't know what to do...

I'm first year student and my second semester started a week ago but I didn't attend any of the classes.I really hate the teachers,my classmates,the city I'm studying in,dorm mates..I really really hate them.I'm studying a language that I really interested in but I didn't do well on the university exam so I'm studying in a bad city, there is no social life outside of the university.My teachers (almost all of them) randomly calling people to go to the board to ask questions,there's one teacher who doesn't correct the wrong answer so you just stand there 10 minutes in silence until teacher decides to give the right answer.I don't want to go to school but I have to.Because if I don't attend a class more than 10 times I automatically fail.I only have one friend but she's in different major so we can't hang out much.I feel really outcasted from class,this never happened to me I always find one classmate to hang out with but now I feel lonely.I never repeated a year even the thought of it scary.I don't want to dissapoint my family,but I'm really afraid to go to school.Because of the stress I started doing harmful things to myself.This is my dream major but now I don't even want to see a textbook.And lastly I'm sure my dorm mates hate me they're always looking down on me.I feel like I'm in hell..

I have sa and English is not my native tongue..posting a thread in english is really big thing for me.I can't transfer or take a year off I can't afford professional help I don't know what to do I feel stuck....I'm not waiting for a magical solution to appear I just wanted to share my feelings.:crying:


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hi i am going through something similar at the moment. (I'm a 3rd year though)

basically, try to join a couple clubs and focus on your studies. if its important to you, then dont worry too much about friends (to the point where it affects your work) and just try to do well. 

and honestly, 2nd semester of year 1 is still really early. you can make friends at any point, so even if you dont meet anyone this year, you still have 2 years to make friends. and many people dont get along with their dorm mates anyway, and often will find different people they want to live with for 2nd or 3rd year.


----------



## Jodieeeee (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello! 

I'm going through something similar. I live away from home for university where I barely have any friends too. It's funny how hard it actually is to meet friends. I live in a house with 10 other students, and I don't speak to any of them. Not because I don't want to, I've put in an effort to talk to them, but they just keep to themselves. So my house makes me feel lonely and depressed. It sucks!!! You are definitely not alone. 

Why can't you take a year off?


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

yes i had smth similar too, well it's hard to find someone who will understand your feelings and accept you


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Also, there should be a counseling center at your college. If English is not your native tongue, maybe see if there's any services provided for non-english speaker. A lot of the time counseling services are free on college, if not covered by the insurance they make you get or your own insurance. See if that works. 

I agree with mt moyt really. It's still the beginning. I know that it sucks right now, but college really is what you make it. If you give up now, it's not gonna be a great experience trust me on this. It's hard and it's scary. Even the normal person has to put themselves out there more than usual because a lot of people tend to wait for other's to take the initiative. Just try your best!

Join some clubs! See if there's any program available for non-english speaker. At my university, there's program to help non-english speaker practice their english. I'm a volunteer in the program, and I know it's been helping some people break out of the shell. Go to events and see what they're like. Good luck and feel better honestly.

p.s. some professors are just like that. It freaking sucks being put on the spot. Easier said than done, but you just gotta think about it from the view that not everyone knows everything. That's why you're at school to learn. It's okay to mess up.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

I do understand how do you feel. I am not a native English speaker, as well, and I almost had to go in school not in my homeland. Even, tough, I can totallly understand pretty much anything, I have troubles with getting my speech right, I do get repetitive (although, it does happen with my native tongue, as well), it annoys some people. In fact, in my homeland, in South (where I live) and East it is common to speak Russian. While I always speak Ukrainian. Not to feel special or whatever. I think, keeping native tongue is very important and even if it wasn't, it's just the language that I've used in my village. Only there is a simplistic version of it, while I use modern correct Ukrainian. Speaking my own tongue in my own country annoys some people. 
So, I am very sorry that you have to study not using you mother's tongue. 

Next thing I want to say is that you need to think about your life and decide what is best for you. I personally think that universities are a not good form of studying. Even worse for those with SA since teachers there are very cocky, studs are annoying as hell and you need to study 5 or 4 years to learn lots and lots of things that you will never use working on your job. Everything you need could have been learned in one or max 2 years, but of course, university likes to get money. Plus our society has a poor fetish of age. Like if you're 18 or 19 and you do know what you need to do - you won't get to do it without getting a paper from some school. Also, I find it funny and amazingly insidive that people in Ukraine don't call school "a joy" or somethig. They usually call it something like "suffer", because it really is a pain.
You need to think about who you really want to be. If you don't want to be a science doctor or some biologist, if you just want to have the bare minimum or if you find yourself in something that doesn't require diplomas - just leave the damn thing. You don't need to punish yourself, because your parents told you to study just "because" or because some ignorant people would call you "uneducated". 
I'd personally avoid the university, if I could. In my country if you don't go there - you need to serve a year or 1,5 at training military camps (and they really-really suck, it's not your American army) and then even, tough, you have "served" for whatever reasons, you may be taken on war that is going on right now on the east of Ukraine. 
I'd say that you have it good there, if you don't need to waste your life on some military camps. 

Do think about who you want to be, what do you want from life, how much money do you want to make and what professsion suits you the most. After that, if you decide to stay there - you will need to face the fact that there is nothing you can do, except of studying and pushing yourself towards it; if you decide to leave - already try to look for a job to support yourself. It's that simple and there is no other way around, unfortunately.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Are there any multicultural clubs at your university? Most people I've been friends with who happened to be students from abroad found a lot of comfort being around other foreign students even if they came from different countries. People in those clubs tend to be less judgmental and will often express interest in getting to know your culture/language. 

Also, check to see if there's a counseling center at your school where you can have access to free counselors that you're able to see regularly. The counselors sometimes are psych grad students conducting research, but they can be helpful and if you choose not to be recorded for research purposes, they are more than willing to give in to your requests.


----------

